# where to get monster mud?



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

where to get monster mud?
do you make it or buy it. or both, would love to use some, i searched and saw all thise great things i could do


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You don't buy "monster mud", you make it. Get a 5 gallon bucket of premixed joint compound/drywall mud and 1 gallon of latex paint. Use whatever ratio you want (I use a 3:1 mud: paint) and in another bucket you mix together with a mixing attachment for a drill.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

i guess you could miix it with a stick, beleive it or not i do not think my dad owns a drill, everything else though,


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, you could mix it by hand ... 20 - 30 minutes later you should be done and ready to use it.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

so about the time my arm falls.. off lol


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

If it falls off you just use it as a prop for next year! lol


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

You really need some type of power mixer, or work with small quantities at a time. Because after mixing it, you have to soak and strain/squeeze the cloth and then drape it onto your prop. You don't want to be tired at that point.

You can seal it up and save it for later. It keeps well after mixing. That would probably be the better option since if you try to make something while your muscles are tired a lot of the fun will be gone.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Not having a drill ought to be OK but if you do mix it by hand, just don't plan on using it that day. When you return to it, you can just stir it a little bit and use it then.

But on that first mixing, you will really need to stir the heck out of it. Mix it like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

well i have spent about 400 on halloween stuff the week after halloween, i am sure i can pick up a drill, lol
but thanx for all the help


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I make monster mud in plastic folgers coffee cans. I fill it about 60% full of joint compound, then add paint, liquid nails, sand, wood glue... whatever I feel like that day. I mix it with a Dollar Store wooden spoon for about 3 minutes, til it's all mixed and I paint it onto tombstones with my "monster mud brush" read-crap brush. When I want to dip fabric or burlap in it - I mix it all in an old plastic halloween candy bucket that is really wide, but I still mix it by hand. Anyways, I'm pretty casual about my monster mud, and it has never failed me yet!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Monster Mud is awesome! I mix large quantities like the 5 gallon joint compound mix, as well as small quantities like Dixie does. It really does have so many uses. 

But unless you're going to just use small amount, don't even think of trying to mix it by hand. As Creep Cringle said, you'll just end up with a prop for next year after your arm falls off. You can find cheap drills for around $20 (or less!) either at garage sales, Goodwill stores, or even tool factory stores like Harbor Freight Tools. Even keep your eye out on sites like Freecycle for free ones!

The mixing paddle attachment will set you back only another couple of dollars but it's soooo worth it.

Terror Syndicate, the guy who gave the name Monster Mud to the mixture (it's been used in set building for years), initially provided the 5:1 ratio of joint compound-to-latex paint, but I've seen in his videos that he even uses a "drier" mix, more like 5:1/2 or 5:3/4.

The "wetter" ratio IMU suggests will make working with the mud easier as it's more liquid, which might not be bad the first time using it. And if you see IMU's awesome pirate prop made with MM, it may be worthwhile following his lead.

Whatever way you go, you really can't go wrong with Monster Mud.

Rich


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm with Dixie on making small batches. I mix in an old 2 gallon bucket. I've had better luck this way due to I constantly adjust stuff as I mud it. I use an old cordless drill that needs almost constant recharging between batches,(on its last legs) with a old mixer paddle my wife had laying around. I get good consistency this way. Everyone has a different recipe and technique based on experience, and personal preferences. One other factor to take into consideration is where you mud. Weather, and whether you're inside or outside. Good luck, HM


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I mix by hand in a concrete tub (black from home depot) 1 gallon of paint and 5 gallons of joint compound. Its easier to mix it in the big tub by hand than it would be in the bucket. Its easy to feel around for lumps in the tub.
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## funhousewizard (Oct 23, 2011)

thank you al guys and gals, i am gonna use it on burlap for a giant pumpkin king type scarecrow.


----------



## Ghoulia Child (Oct 28, 2010)

I played around with monster mud for the first time this year. For the first batch I used some old latex paint that was just sitting around in the garage, and it took forever to dry. On a whim, for the second batch I used flat latex white barn paint. It dried out much faster. By the time I got to the bottom of the statue I was working on, there were dry spots already on the top. Oh, and the stuff is HEAVY!


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 5, 2010)

My wife and I mixed up 5 gallons of joint compound to 1 gallon of black latex paint. (Dries to a light gray) We used an old electric drill and a $6 compound mixer blade from Lowes. 
We used it to make a reaper like jimmyzdc's monster mud reaper. It took three of us to "strain" the excess mud and lift it up onto the armature. After it dried though it was quite light. 5 gallons goes along way.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I mix mine in little batches that are workable. Use joint compound and latex paint (color is of your choice).
Mine I use to build my caves. It was sprayed on with a texture applicator. Worked out fine.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

funhousewizard said:


> thank you al guys and gals, i am gonna use it on burlap for a giant pumpkin king type scarecrow.


You might want to test it out on a smaller prop first. Monster Mud can be very heavy when you start working with larger props. It depends on how thick of a coat you use, but burlap can soak up a ton of material.


----------

